# Round bottom bottle holder



## Mjbottle (Mar 5, 2021)

Heres a round bottom stand i made, all in stainless that i polished. Im realy happy with how it turned out!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 5, 2021)

Nice job!  I'd love to find one of those Montreal round bottoms one of these days.


----------



## opmustard (Mar 5, 2021)

How does it work? Can you show us?
opmustard


----------



## klaatu (Mar 6, 2021)

Very nice combination of form & function. Looks very nice!


----------



## Mjbottle (Mar 7, 2021)

klaatu said:


> Very nice combination of form & function. Looks very nice!


Thank you


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Heres a round bottom stand i made, all in stainless that i polished. Im realy happy with how it turned out!


That came out really great. Are you taking orders yet? Lol! No really... good looking, strong, not distracting to the bottle. Wow!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice craftsmanship and purposeful.  looks like a nice #8 mirror finish to boot.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 7, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Heres a round bottom stand i made, all in stainless that i polished. Im realy happy with how it turned out!


Looks great.  You are now an accomplished metal artist.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 7, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Heres a round bottom stand i made, all in stainless that i polished. Im realy happy with how it turned out!


Thats one of those old tv antennas that made you too angry and you bent it up...right? Jus kiddin it works and looks great.


----------



## Mjbottle (Mar 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That came out really great. Are you taking orders yet? Lol! No really... good looking, strong, not distracting to the bottle. Wow!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks robbybobby!


----------



## Mjbottle (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you everybody for your kind coments


----------

